
Mimic – [ab]using Unicode to create tragedy (2015) - sndean
https://github.com/reinderien/mimic
======
evilduck
Someone needs to write a Chrome extension that replaces all the content of
<tt> and <code> elements with mimic'd versions, to discourage copy and pasting
code.

~~~
pishpash
And another extension to undo that. Such contrivances are ultimately
pointless.

------
kingbirdy
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10437619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10437619)

------
tehabe
This is just mean.

